# Bigfoot?



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone have real proof of their existence? I have never seen any "evidence" that could be taken as fact. Just curious. I'm defiantly not a believer, are you?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Are they good to eat?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Shaven, but take your pick.
View attachment 2392

View attachment 2393

View attachment 2394


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Shaven, but take your pick.
> View attachment 2392
> 
> View attachment 2393
> ...


Well you've got me convinced! I am now a believer!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Honey Boo Boo's a Bigfoot? Son of a Bitch. And I thought only Uncle Gus's wife, Aunt Bunny was a Bigfoot. Oh that's right, she was Puerto Rican....:razz:


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

71Chevrolet said:


> Well you've got me convinced! I am now a believer!


My answer remains the same if you ask about aliens...


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> My answer remains the same if you ask about aliens...


Breaker Breaker, that's a big 10-4! In other words, mine too!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

When I used to hunt Minaqua Wisconsin one time when I was a teenager I walked past a familiar sassafras bush and heard this friggin insane sound like an alligator- a BIG alligator, in -4 degree weather with snow on the ground. Rest assured me and my much bigger cousin turned around and walked the hell away.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anybody seen one when they are straight and sober?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Bigfoot probably exists. There is actually quite a bit of evidence, but not a lot of proof.

My fav was a show I watched years ago that had them looking for a yeti in Nepal or Tibet. They found a monastery that had a mummified yeti hand, but they wouldn't let them take a sample. Then they went to a village and talked to an old woman who claimed she had sex with one from time to time. (!!) She led them to a big hollow tree and the team collected some fur samples from the opening where it rubbed the sides getting in. They sent the hair to 2 DNA labs and both said it was from a species unknown to science, but a distant relative of a bear.

And yes, many people have seen them when they are straight and sober. The folklore of most First Nations mentions bigfoot.

I've never seen one, but I've never seen China either. People say they have been to China, I've seen pictures that claim to be of China, and there are maps of China, but I have to take it on faith that China actually exists. For all I know, China is fake and bigfoot is real. <shrug>


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I've never seen one, but I've never seen China either. People say they have been to China, I've seen pictures that claim to be of China, and there are maps of China, but I have to take it on faith that China actually exists. For all I know, China is fake and bigfoot is real. <shrug>


That is a brilliant piece of logic there! I can reuse that in many aspects of my life. For example, Hillary Clinton. I have never seen Hillary Clinton. I have seen pictures that claim to be Hillary Clinton, but how do I know that is not just a Bigfoot dressed in a polyester pant suit? I think I will go with the notion that Hillary Clinton doesn't actually exist and anybody that claims otherwise is obviously working with a demented imagination.

There, I am feeling better already! The future is a bright happy place again! Thank-you for making my day. :razz:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Inor, I might take that personally if I believed you actually exist. 

Like all matter, bigfoot only exists as a probabilistic wave unless it is actually being observed. Since bigfoot is rarely observed, it doesn't normally exist. On the other hand, nothing is in a determinate eigenstate unless it is being observed, so the point is probably moot. Look up the "double-slit experiment" if you want to get an idea of what I'm rambling about here.

Does Hilary Clinton really exist? God, I hope not!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm 6'6", 300 pounds and wear a size 15 boot so I hear the bigfoot referance a lot, especially when cought in a game camera.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The many colors of Bigfoot:


----------



## nechaev (Nov 10, 2012)

I have read a sampling of literature on Bigfoot and cryptid man apes and there does appear to be a fair amount of evidence, although most of it is anecdotal. One book that deals with Sasquatch in a scientific way is written by Jeff Meldrum, a professor of anatomy at the University of Idaho. It is quite a thorough study and uses scientific analysis to examine the issue. Sasquatch: Legend Meets Science: Jeff Meldrum, George B. Schaller: 9780765312174: Amazon.com: Books For those of you who say that Bigfoot could not exist because there is no way a species could live so close to man without being discovered consider this: New mammal species discovered: a raccoon-sized critter with teddy bear looks | Fox News.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It is quite possible for us to find animals not yet discovered, including bigfoot, but there will have to be in an area large enough for a undetected breeding population to exist. A little over a hundred years ago, it was thought the gorilla was a myth.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

nechaev said:


> I have read a sampling of literature on Bigfoot and cryptid man apes and there does appear to be a fair amount of evidence, although most of it is anecdotal. One book that deals with Sasquatch in a scientific way is written by Jeff Meldrum, a professor of anatomy at the University of Idaho. It is quite a thorough study and uses scientific analysis to examine the issue. Sasquatch: Legend Meets Science: Jeff Meldrum, George B. Schaller: 9780765312174: Amazon.com: Books For those of you who say that Bigfoot could not exist because there is no way a species could live so close to man without being discovered consider this: New mammal species discovered: a raccoon-sized critter with teddy bear looks | Fox News.


I saw the news story on that racoon thing. After years in a couple different zoo's, pretty much the only reason they figured out what they had was they were trying to breed it and it (she) wouldn't let any of the other animals hump her.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Chees Stick, you are sooo poetic. But very discriptive at the same time. :razz:


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

LOL,

And now there are drones hunting for bigfoot in canada!

Is this Bigfoot? Hikers capture footage of mysterious figure | Fox News Video

As far as the racoon thing, and I quote. "It turns out she wasn't fussy," Helgen said. "She wasn't the right species."


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, but is she good to eat?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

After reading the above responses, I am absolutely convinced that Hillary Clinton IS bigfoot!


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Big Foot is one of those things I don't believe in, but would love to have someone find one...lol I love shows on Big Foot, but also would love to critique those people hunting for them. Seriously...a large percentage say they witness a sighting in the day time as well, so why do we go out at midnight and stomp around in the dark? Then they hunt one spot for a few hours and they are done. Looks to me hunting for a large creature would be like hunting deer. Go sit, be quiet and wait patiently....and if ya have too, go back repeatedly.

Here's the real question? If you come across a Big Foot, would you shoot one?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> Big Foot is one of those things I don't believe in, but would love to have someone find one...lol I love shows on Big Foot, but also would love to critique those people hunting for them. Seriously...a large percentage say they witness a sighting in the day time as well, so why do we go out at midnight and stomp around in the dark? Then they hunt one spot for a few hours and they are done. Looks to me hunting for a large creature would be like hunting deer. Go sit, be quiet and wait patiently....and if ya have too, go back repeatedly.
> 
> *Here's the real question? If you come across a Big Foot, would you shoot one?*


Only if I'm attacked first. Otherwise I would leave him alone. That is unless he brings the beer and then we can talk.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They are a protected species in some states, so if you shoot one plan on paying for it for a long time.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

If _he_ brings the Jack Links beef jerky... We're good. If he's coming for MY beef jerky... I'll go home with a sweet new fur hat and story to tell!

View attachment 2435


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Typical Bigfoot photo.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Big Foot is alive and well. She's tending bar at the Viking Club on Guam.

True story.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know maybe there is...proof is weak


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Tough call ya know....


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I know there are thousands of species that are yet to be discovered, but you would think if we are huntin the damn thing, we would know by now lol


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't shoot one unless it attacked me and I had no escape route. I consider myself to be a protected species too, and if it was him or me, I'm gonna drop the beast.

I do think there is a possibility they exist, but find it really odd that they don't seem to show up in the fossil record.

I saw a National Geographic documentary years ago where they were looking for his cousin, the yeti. They found a village in Nepal (I think it was Nepal or Tibet) where one of the women claimed she sometimes had sex with one. Really. She led them to the hollow tree she claimed was his home and they collected hair samples from the bark around the opening. According to the show, these samples couldn't be matched to any known species. So OK, that seemed to be sort of compelling evidence that something odd lived there, and if she said it was a yeti, hard to call her a liar. <shrug>


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A yeti "booty call"? I thought that was why God made wine - so the old and ugly could get laid too........ (not very PC of me)


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Idk....maybe but to ride a yeti....lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The real question here is, if they do exist, would we allow them to get married and own a gun?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Mish,imagine that..lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

It would probably be accepted before gay marriage. :roll:


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think everyone who has spent long periods of time in the woods has at least one "what was that?" moment. I have had several, while I won't jump to conclusions, I will keep my mind open.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As long as bigfoot will fight by my side he/she can have all the gun they can handle. 
(I know, it's a little one sided but why arm your enemy?)


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Lololol


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think had they truly existed there would be more trail camera photos than there are. Naturalists used to kill species to prove their existence. I guess it's good that we photograph things now but if I ever saw one, he's taking a dirt nap and I'm getting paid, selling the book and movie rights and retiring to Belize.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

If their gay will you allow them to get married?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> If their gay will you allow them to get married?


Maybe that's why they're so reclusive and almost extinct. They're too busy interior designing their caves, and being gay. See, if they're gay, they can't spread as a species. And the few that aren't gay, can't reproduce fast enough to repopulate. Maybe there is like 1 female, and 10 males. The males are mostly gay.

See. I just proved homosexuality in the wild.

/sarcasm


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I will offer myself up for the survival of the gay big foot species...only if they're allowed to marry.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I think there might be a big foot,but we need more proof


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I had about a third of a package Jack Link's beef jerky sitting on a table in my hotel room. When I got back from work yesterday, it was gone. I thought it was just the maid that took it, but on second thought I'll bet it was Sasquatch. But it probably wasn't a gay Sasquatch though since my room was not redecorated.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Inor said:


> I had about a third of a package Jack Link's beef jerky sitting on a table in my hotel room. When I got back from work yesterday, it was gone. I thought it was just the maid that took it, but on second thought I'll bet it was Sasquatch. But it probably wasn't a gay Sasquatch though since my room was not redecorated.


Could have been yeti


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

We have a female bigfoot in our whitehouse.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Rick Dyer killed one.....again. 

Hunter: I killed the real Bigfoot! - CNN.com Video

If they are indeed out there, and I don't think they are, the only way to convince the world is to kill one and turn it over to real scientists. I kind of put these things in the realm of the Cardiff Giant and the Michigan Ice Man.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have an open mind about it. Almost every Native American Tribe believed in them. The Lewis and Clark Expedition claimed to have seen one. Mountain men and pioneers of the 18th and 19th Centuries claimed to have seen one, and there have been hundreds if not thousands of reports of sitings in the 20th Century. IT could be mass hysteria and people just looking for attention, but some of the witnesses seem to be above reproach, like police and military officers. They have been spotted in the U.S. and Canada, along with similar creatures in the Himalayas, Australia, and South America. In some areas these sighting reports have been taking place for hundreds of years many of them by well respected and educated people. The being said, similar things could be said about the Fairy Folk.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yea Australia has its own big foot, don't know what's its called tho, never seen it... but has been reported that a tourist group stumble across one in the mountains... 
personally got other things to worry about, if it's real, grate, if it comes out that it's real the animal rights activists will have a field day


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

How do you cook them? Are they like deer and need to be wet and a hot fire? Or more like pork, low and slow?

Inor would probably make bacon out of them.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

71Chevrolet said:


> Does anyone have real proof of their existence? I have never seen any "evidence" that could be taken as fact. Just curious. I'm defiantly not a believer, are you?


I have seen nothing but claims of evidence. I have spent my life in the woods and often in places they are said to be and I have never heard or seen anything that would lead me to believe. Besides, without hard evidence then disbelief is the appropriate response. If you want me to believe something then give me proof&#8230;.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I think there might be a big foot,but we need more proof


Or Any Proof?


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Bigfoot probably exists. There is actually quite a bit of evidence, but not a lot of proof.
> 
> My fav was a show I watched years ago that had them looking for a yeti in Nepal or Tibet. They found a monastery that had a mummified yeti hand, but they wouldn't let them take a sample. Then they went to a village and talked to an old woman who claimed she had sex with one from time to time. (!!) She led them to a big hollow tree and the team collected some fur samples from the opening where it rubbed the sides getting in. They sent the hair to 2 DNA labs and both said it was from a species unknown to science, but a distant relative of a bear.
> 
> ...


I have a great deal of evidence that China exist. First you have the Chinese, pictures, made in china ex. But I have no evidence of Bigfoot. Taking something on faith is risky because you may end up believing in anything that comes along&#8230;.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> How do you cook them? Are they like deer and need to be wet and a hot fire? Or more like pork, low and slow?
> 
> Inor would probably make bacon out of them.


I'm sure they taste like chicken.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder when Montana Rancher will chime in with something like;

"I skipped all the posts but I don't see what this has to do with preppin'?" Or "Here in Montana, its cold and everyone else is not". 

Seriously I get a kick out of that guy! :razz:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I wonder when Montana Rancher will chime in with something like;
> 
> "I skipped all the posts but I don't see what this has to do with preppin'?" Or "Here in Montana, its cold and everyone else is not".
> 
> Seriously I get a kick out of that guy! :razz:


Rancher is a good guy. He makes me laugh.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Rancher is a good guy. He makes me laugh.


Me too. I honestly believe he is the Real Deal and he cracks me up.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If anyone sees big foot he owes me $50


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bigfoot and Democrats with brains have common elements:

Many people believe in them

None has ever been seen

There is no documented evidence, . . . no peer reviewed papers

The one "supposed to be" that was in a State University lab, mysteriously came up missing

Interestingly enough, . . . it seems about evenly divided, . . . most Republicans prefer to believe in Bigfoot, . . . most Democrats cling to the belief that some of them have brains.

Oh well, . . . some day, one of them may turn up, . . . and then we will all know for sure.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I believe that many people have reported seeing bigfoot.

Logically I do not believe that there is a bigfoot, but I hope there is. I would like to think that there are still creatures and for that matter locations that are still a mystery to us.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> We have a female bigfoot in our whitehouse.
> 
> View attachment 3349


That's an insult to all bigfoots or is it bigfeet. Hell, could be both.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I found a yeti, does this count?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

looks like it to me. lol


----------

